
Florida man jailed for failing to unlock his phone - tehwebguy
https://gizmodo.com/florida-man-jailed-for-failing-to-unlock-his-phone-1827600878
======
wpdev_63
[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/3da793/fbi-
arrest...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/3da793/fbi-arrests-nsa-
contractor-on-suspicion-of-leaking-hacking-tools)

[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7xdxg9/fbi-
hackin...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7xdxg9/fbi-hacking-
investigations-classified-remote-operations-unit)

[https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/?#EXAMPLES](https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/?#EXAMPLES)

You do not have the right to privacy on your phone. If you would like to make
a difference, please visit
[http://www.decidethefuture.org/](http://www.decidethefuture.org/) and see
what your local representative is doing.

------
dev_dull
> _The police got a search warrant for the devices, claiming that they contain
> evidence of “Possession of Cannabis Less Than 20 grams” and “Possession of
> Drug Paraphernalia”—both of which Montanez already admitted to, which makes
> it unclear why the cops still want to search the phone to prove the
> charges._

This really doesn’t pass the smell test. I’m glad to this case moving forward.

------
byoung2
Has anyone tried a screen lock data wipe app? Put in the special pin or
pattern on the lock screen and it deletes sensitive files. You can easily
restore from the cloud later.

~~~
salawat
Congratulations. You just willfully destroyed evidence pertaining to an
investigation. Enjoy your obstruction of justice charges. Also enjoy the
spoliation inference the prosecutor can now use against you.

~~~
agentdax5
How could they prove intent? Fudge the code twice then the third time wipe it
and play dumb.

~~~
salawat
The court need only point to the fact you downloaded an app specifically meant
to wipe your phone via an "oh crap" code.

I mean, I get LE and the justice system is given a lot of crap for being
behind the times, but cmon now. This is slam dunk tier legal argumentation
here.

I'm not even a lawyer and I'm pretty sure I could convince a judge on that
point. If they issue a warrant for something, and you do something to what the
warrant was issued for, you tampered with evidence. This is heavily frowned
upon. Especially in the middle of a court room, right in front of a judge.

If you want to send a message via civil disobedience, all power to you.Just
understand, you're still going to have to deal with the consequences.

I don't like it any more hand anyone else here, bit until you can sell a
legislature on changing a bunch of this, in court is the absolute LAST place
you want to make a stand on it. Judges are going to go with the least amount
of reinterpretation to keep the system and Law Enforcement trucking.

Law is made by legislatures. It's just the way it is.

~~~
c4h8o3del
> the fact you downloaded an app specifically meant to wipe your phone via an
> "oh crap" code.

Are we now assuming PKI is fundamentally broken or that one were dumb enough
to download an apk from a plain http site?

I'm not going to address the rest of the comment as I don't feel like it, but
they'd have to know in the first place.

------
diafygi
If he says he doesn't remember his passcode, won't six months in jail pretty
much guarantee that he will never remember it?

I forget my passwords all the time if I don't use them frequently. It's like
muscle memory, so even after two weeks of vacation I struggle to remember
them. Six months of not using it in a high stress environment would definitely
cause me to forget it.

------
tehlike
At least phones do not enforce a password with special requirements

------
Sarki
"Florida man"... Has Gizmodo changed into the Onion or Reddit now?

~~~
dajohnson89
Does anyone remember Fark? :-)

~~~
tehwebguy
I still check it daily!

